# What was/is the reason to become an FFA



## nolon2020 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Forum

I know it is a first post for me, but not being able to believe that FFAs do in fact exist  I can't help me but ask how and when did you find out about your preference for liking fat men. Is it per chance a family thing, e.g. your father or any other member of your family is a BHM. 
Inquiring mind would like to know.

Greetings from Switzerland.


----------



## Melian (May 12, 2009)

Well it wasn't exactly a conscious decision...and yeah, my dad is fat, but I REALLY don't want to think that caused me to want fat men! Haha.

So to give you a boring answer: when I started becoming interested in men, I slowly noticed that the most attractive ones were always fat. I never felt bad/guilty about it until a fat bf MADE me feel bad about it, like I was some kind of pervert. Eventually though, I realized that he was just a d-bag and re-embraced my FFA tendencies.

So there you have it. Welcome to the board


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 12, 2009)

You don't become an FFA, it's just something you are.

It's like saying "Why'd you become gay?"

Or even "Why did you start being into quiet poetry writing types/jocks/skinny Asian girls/MILFs/redheads......"

People's sexual orientation or just plain sense of aethetics is ingrained...it just IS, it's not a decision.


----------



## Goreki (May 12, 2009)

I reply, therefore I exist 

Again, it's just something that I am, and have always been. I can remember being attracted to bhms and bbws when I was just a kid. I figured it out before I figured out that I was bisexual, actually.


----------



## WillSpark (May 13, 2009)

Well, you see, there's this little thing I ike to call the "cuddle complex"...


----------



## nolon2020 (May 13, 2009)

hmm, I don't think it is quite the same as with the sexual orientation.
I am under the impression that it is more a taste that you acquire but
for me the question is: what is getting you hooked in the first place ...


----------



## Tad (May 13, 2009)

1) Welcome to Dimensions, Nolon!

2) You might also want to go read some of the threads on the FA/FFA board. In general the history of being attracted to fat people seems pretty similar between female and male FA.

3) As others here have said, for most FA it just seems to be something that has been part of them since at least early childhood. Some realize it sooner than others, but for most it has always been there.


----------



## kinkykitten (May 13, 2009)

Personally.. I was pretty much born an FFA, I've always been attracted to fat men from as long as I can remember. I think some people are also FFA's from a young age just some are either in denial of it or keep it closet  Just my two cents :happy:


----------



## HB1 (May 13, 2009)

Definitely the cuddliness factor for me. And I'm quite broad built myself, one of the people who definitely is big-boned not fat, so I like being with a man whose body is broader than mine. I go for the hips & thighs rather than bellies to be honest.

As for what made me that way - I've not got the faintest idea - I've liked bigger men for as long as I can consciously remember. Born an FFA rather than made one, I reckon.


----------



## Love.Metal (May 13, 2009)

I was just born an FFA. 
I think it was written into my DNA; 5'9", gray eyes, brown hair, FFA...it's just in there along with everything else that makes me who I am.

*shrugs*
Some of us are just awesome like that.


Welcome, by the way 

<3


----------



## nolon2020 (May 13, 2009)

I wonder if the dynamics behind it are the same as in the gay community, it never was morally wrong to fall in love with a person of any look, but the fat people phenomenon is not very old yet


----------



## Esther (May 13, 2009)

I agree with most of the posts here... I've been attracted to big people from a very, very young age (think three or four, before I even knew what sexual feelings were). Nothing triggered it. I was most definitely born this way.


----------



## Fangs (May 14, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> You don't become an FFA, it's just something you are.
> 
> It's like saying "Why'd you become gay?"
> 
> ...



Agreed. 
Though I had a really bad relationship with my parents. I always thought of my grandparents as the only real parents I had. My grandpa had a big belly that I would play with. Maybe it stems from that.

The first time I really noticed it was watching Tiny Toons Adventures and getting aroused at Babs bunny eating carrot cake. Funny - I didn't even know what bisexual meant at that time either. It was a double discovery. I like fat and I also like girls.


----------



## escapist (May 14, 2009)

I'm not an FFA but I've ummmm Dated a lot of them. For the most part They only thought of themselves as "Big Guy Lovers". They had/have a tendency to have a fascination with big guys in general. Often a larger family member, best friend, or previous lover. 

When I'm out on the prowl for an FFA I generally I just watch / Listen for the cue's; often women will give it to me just in the way the talk to me. I'll open them up with some sort of harmless or playful discussion, and when they make an obvious reaction or statement about it, I just exploit it. Pretty quick they spill the beans about how they have a Family member, ex, or friend they were always attracted to that was just like me 

:happy:


----------



## olwen (May 17, 2009)

nolon2020 said:


> I wonder if the dynamics behind it are the same as in the gay community, it never was morally wrong to fall in love with a person of any look, but the fat people phenomenon is not very old yet



I don't think it's a phenomenon since there have always been fat people and there always will be. I feel like calling it a phenomenon makes it sound like there's something wrong with liking fat people and there's nothing wrong about it. It's perfectly natural. While it is possible for people's sexual tastes to change or expand over time, I think for the most part, a desire for one body type over others is ingrained in people.


----------



## SanDiega (May 17, 2009)

nolon2020 said:


> I wonder if the dynamics behind it are the same as in the gay community, it never was morally wrong to fall in love with a person of any look, but the fat people phenomenon is not very old yet



It isnt a phenomenon. I have been like this from day one, and I would have always been into fat men whether or not I had discovered dims.


----------



## AnyaDServal (May 29, 2009)

The reason is because BHMs are hot. Duh. 

But honestly.... I have no clue how I came to be the way I am. I have my theories, I suppose. I like to thank a certain scene in the old Charlotte's Web as being important in my formative years, and countless other scenes from cartoons over the years.

...and every guy I've ever dated has been a little bit bigger than the last XD


----------



## kinkykitten (May 30, 2009)

Personally.. there is nothing i know of.. all i know is i've always liked fat men


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 2, 2009)

I became one so my anemic vegetarian ass can survive the cold.
Think Laura Flynn Boyle and Peter Griffin in the Family Guy Movie


----------



## howitzerbelly (Jun 4, 2009)

What do ya mean .. booze aint food?? I love that quote!!



Melian said:


> Well it wasn't exactly a conscious decision...and yeah, my dad is fat, but I REALLY don't want to think that caused me to want fat men! Haha.
> 
> So to give you a boring answer: when I started becoming interested in men, I slowly noticed that the most attractive ones were always fat. I never felt bad/guilty about it until a fat bf MADE me feel bad about it, like I was some kind of pervert. Eventually though, I realized that he was just a d-bag and re-embraced my FFA tendencies.
> 
> So there you have it. Welcome to the board


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 5, 2009)

I would assume that a sexual attraction to fat guys is the reason most women become FFA's, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 5, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> I would assume that a sexual attraction to fat guys is the reason most women become FFA's, but I could be wrong.



This is a popular misconception. There is actually a kick ass bonus rewards points program.


And it pays by the pound.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 5, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This is a popular misconception. There is actually a kick ass bonus rewards points program.
> 
> 
> And it pays by the pound.



Well, even with the decreasing value of the Dollar, I'd prefer it to Pounds. (See what I did there?) 

Though, I bet there's a group of you running an underground FFA ring. I can see through you're tactics!


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 8, 2009)

escapist said:


> When I'm out on the prowl for an FFA I generally I just watch / Listen for the cue's; often women will give it to me just in the way the talk to me. I'll open them up with some sort of harmless or playful discussion, and when they make an obvious reaction or statement about it, I just exploit it.


I am intrigued by your ideas and wish to subscribe to your newsletter!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2009)

My ex-husband aka the father of my children is not fat. He was always rather slender actually until the past few years. 
Our oldest daughter.....prefers "chubby" guys exclusively (I made a thread about it here awhile back) and prefers her guys to have "a pudge". If they don't have pudge, they just don't do it for her.

I wondered how that happened, at first, because her Dad has always been thin. It dawned on me one day (Finally- duh) that her father, though he occasionally likes thinner ladies, prefers women on the heavier side. As in, he's FA material...or at least a bi-sizual.

Bottom line of these ramblings? It's heredity.....methinks.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm not so sure I agree with that, if only for the reason that I like a variety of sizes and looks and qualities while both of my parents are, though food guru's and incredible cooks (dad on the grill, mom in the kitchen, which explains my...well, good looks ), they are also excersize fiends hell-bent on keeping their kids as skinny as possible without a forced diet change, and both of whom, though very loving, also married into a relationship that was very shallow looks-wise, her a previous high-school cheerleader, him a pro athelete. But who knows for the FFAs by comparison, right? 

It may be like the number of licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop. The world may never know...


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jun 9, 2009)

I´am a born FFA, too. 
Even as a child there were stories and fairies about someone getting fat, that made me feel soo good. 
And before I got to sleep I was fantasizing about one of my classmates getting fat during holydays, coming back with all pudge overall his body and it just felt so good to think about it. It was long before I knew about sexuality.

My parents were both sport-pros, totally fatphobic. I had no one fat person in the whole family. Later my sister became slightly plump, but fighting against it her whole life. Without really winning for longer then one year. 
I don´t have much contact to them, though. 
My mother doesn´t understand it, but she accepts, what else should she do? 
Last time she was visiting me we talked about it and I told her maybe it is because fat man don´t look that masculine. They have softer=more friendly faces and the prime gender signs are subdominant and you don´t see any muscles... for me a far more handsome look... I can feel small and crushable and protected. 
It is not just a thing of taste. Slender, welltrained, musculin man, not just simply turn me off, but I have to admit I have a slightly aversion against them when it comes to physical things or even the thought of it . Similar to the fatphobics but only in reverse. Im a musclephobic :doh:
Makes that any sense for someone?


----------



## nickoftyme (Jun 12, 2009)

That was the sexiest thing i have ever read.


----------



## Jahanara59 (Aug 16, 2009)

I know my answer Is probably reiterating the majority of answers already posted. But Il say it again so here goes. I have been an FFA probably since I started liking boys but I didn't realize until about 13 when I left my best-friend for a year to come back and find a pudgier and way bigger boy than the one I left. Boom first crush (corny but true).


----------



## freakinlaynie (Aug 28, 2009)

cuddling with someone chubby is soooo much better than a bag of bones! like when you are spooning with theboyand you can feel his warm belly on your backside. GAHHH!!


----------



## Tad (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey, Laynie--welcome to Dimensions! Great first couple of posts  I hope we'll hear more from you.


----------



## nolon2020 (Aug 28, 2009)

Show me pretty please ;-)


----------



## the hanging belly (Aug 29, 2009)

I've always been big myself, so I guess when I was younger other 'fat people' were more like me, and it seemed more normal that I would gravitate towards them. Though I have liked skinny guys before, I was always fascinated by bigger guys. A belly that was peeking from under a shirt for example would attract my attention, and I would be fixated on it, rather than some skinny guy with some other nice attribute. I'm not sure why this is the case, but it always has been, and I don't want to change it. It wasn't until I got with my ex that I realised that big men are awfully cuddly and soft too:smitten:


----------



## iamzerokos (Sep 1, 2009)

I am kinda wishing I knew some local FFAs. Trying to make some new friends.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 3, 2009)

So it sounds like all the FFA's who have posted so far were FFA's from childhood. 

Are there any FFA's who first came to appreciate large men after a positive relationship? Maybe you never considered BHM's but you happened to fall into a relationship with one and then realized it was your preference?

Another scenario --you married a thin man or were otherwise in a long-term relationship with one and then he got fat. To your surprise, you discovered that you really liked it! 

Both these scenarios are common among male FA's. It's especially common for a man to discover his FA feelings after his wife gains weight, especially after a pregnancy. Does this ever happen to women?


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Sep 3, 2009)

Well for me I think it's a remnant of a past life, yeah sounds out there but it would explain a lot, as long as I can remember I've always found that I've liked fatter guys probably because in one life of another I was with one or was raised to love them. Look at history, once upon a time around Henry the VIII's time being fat meant you were more imposing and commanded more power, which is why he was so well known for being fat. Also back then if you were fat it meant you were well fed and most likely rich because you had more access to food in times when for everyone else it was scarce. I've had dreams that have had me or someone that I felt was me with larger men and I was happy. I met someone one YouTube when I was looking for gaining vids, who I've become good friends with tell me that maybe it is a remnant of a past life because I could have been a mistress to a fat king or other royalty members. Many of our preferences, habits, compulsions are remnants of past lives and I suppose preferring fat guys is one of mine. Just don't crucify me if you think I'm nuts about past lives...please?:bow:


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> Well for me I think it's a remnant of a past life, yeah sounds out there but it would explain a lot, as long as I can remember I've always found that I've liked fatter guys probably because in one life of another I was with one or was raised to love them. Look at history, once upon a time around Henry the VIII's time being fat meant you were more imposing and commanded more power, which is why he was so well known for being fat. Also back then if you were fat it meant you were well fed and most likely rich because you had more access to food in times when for everyone else it was scarce. I've had dreams that have had me or someone that I felt was me with larger men and I was happy. I met someone one YouTube when I was looking for gaining vids, who I've become good friends with tell me that maybe it is a remnant of a past life because I could have been a mistress to a fat king or other royalty members. Many of our preferences, habits, compulsions are remnants of past lives and I suppose preferring fat guys is one of mine. Just don't crucify me if you think I'm nuts about past lives...please?:bow:



I don't think you are nuts, but you are probably the first person I've ever seen to attribute things so strongly to it. I can't say I necessarily agree or believe in your viewpoints, but hey, if it helps make more FFAs available out there for us guys, I will not complain or question!


----------



## freakinlaynie (Sep 6, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> I'm not so sure I agree with that, if only for the reason that I like a variety of sizes and looks and qualities while both of my parents are, though food guru's and incredible cooks (dad on the grill, mom in the kitchen, which explains my...well, good looks ), they are also excersize fiends hell-bent on keeping their kids as skinny as possible without a forced diet change, and both of whom, though very loving, also married into a relationship that was very shallow looks-wise, her a previous high-school cheerleader, him a pro athelete. But who knows for the FFAs by comparison, right?
> 
> It may be like the number of licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop. The world may never know...




I enjoy cooking for my boyfriend... =)
It's rewarding to cook for people who love to eat! and then cuddling with him after his belly is full :happy:


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Sep 6, 2009)

*I had only dated regular sized guys and the sex was unsatisfying for me. With each one. I couldn't figure out why and I thought I just had a crappy/low sex-drive.

But then my boyf gained some weight and I wanted him to gain more. More importantly, I wanted to help him gain more weight by feeding him. The extra weight on my boyf, the thought of him gaining more weight and idea of feeding him turned me on like never before. It was like I was sexually awakened for the first time. All of it turned on a light bulb in my head; it made me realize that other things that I had ignored before were actually "clues" that I liked big guys. *


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 6, 2009)

freakinlaynie said:


> I enjoy cooking for my boyfriend... =)
> It's rewarding to cook for people who love to eat! and then cuddling with him after his belly is full :happy:



Your boyfriend sounds like one lucky punk.


----------



## escapist (Sep 14, 2009)

MasterShake said:


> I am intrigued by your ideas and wish to subscribe to your newsletter!



Not a bad idea, why don't the guys who are interested PM me with e-mail addresses and question they have, or situations they would like some insight on.


----------



## freakinlaynie (Nov 30, 2009)

haha =) <3


----------



## Dusselchen (Nov 30, 2009)

I think I'm a born FFA who couldn't allow herself to admit it... even to herself.
Sounds crazy, my boyfriend has always been chubby (only one bf in my whole life) and I didn't allow myself to think he's sexy... took a long time, until I moved out of my fat-phobic parents' house.
Than, slowly but surely, I learned to accept what I am and what I like. :blush:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Nov 30, 2009)

The older I get, the more I realise that God just decided to draw me this way. Sometimes I question why, sometimes I just accept that I'm different 

(I used to think my preferences appeared at the onset of puberty at 12 - now I realise it has always been there since I was a little girl)

Bella xXx


----------



## RJI (Dec 29, 2009)

good info...


----------



## phoenix92901 (Dec 30, 2009)

Good question. Never really thought about it. Although I dated my share of slimmer guys as a teen, my preference has always been a man with meat on his bones... potatoes and gravy are a bonus! :eat2:

There are few things better than laying my head on my man's belly... it's sooooooooooo comfortable. As I'm very fond of saying, "I don't like six-packs, give me a keg any day!"


----------



## veil (Dec 30, 2009)

i'm another ffa who was attracted to big guys from the word go. i've had crushes on thin guys--muscular but not grotesquely so, christopher reeves in superman was an early non-bhm crush--but they've never felt as passionate or obsessive as my feelings for the few compatible bhms i've met in life.

i've dated mostly smaller guys though, as a young woman i was very insecure about my desires and the thing about having a specific desire is that it limits your dating pool. a number of the big guys i met just were't compatible, or we didn't click or have chemistry.

i'm close to thirty* and have, for the first time, met a guy who appeals to me physically and mentally. our sex play is SO much more fulfilling and rewarding than any i've ever had with a thin guy. even taking into account the stuff i talked about in the size issues thread, it is still a thousand, million, trillion, fictiollian times better. i always thought i had a low sex drive (like ESPN Cutie also mentioned) and as it turns out, no, i just don't have one for guys without a big belly.

siiigh... big guy bellies are like christmas everyday. in my panties anyway...

*my birthday listed is not my actual birthday, just a shout out to shakespeare.


----------



## RJI (Dec 31, 2009)

veil said:


> i'm another ffa who was attracted to big guys from the word go. i've had crushes on thin guys--muscular but not grotesquely so, christopher reeves in superman was an early non-bhm crush--but they've never felt as passionate or obsessive as my feelings for the few compatible bhms i've met in life.
> 
> i've dated mostly smaller guys though, as a young woman i was very insecure about my desires and the thing about having a specific desire is that it limits your dating pool. a number of the big guys i met just were't compatible, or we didn't click or have chemistry.
> 
> ...



Oh my....:smitten:


----------

